# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Θηλυκά παπαγαλάκια στο ίδιο κλουβί;

## maria.lulu

Καλησπέρα σας! 

Έχω ένα ζευγάρι παπαγαλάκια (αρσενικό και θηλυκό) από το 2009. 
Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που μας πέρασε, βρήκαμε να έχει βάλει το νύχι του μέσα στο μάτι. Το πήγαμε αμέσως στο κτηνίατρο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν άντεξε και πέθανε.
Έτσι στο θηλυκό αγόρασα το Σάββατο ένα άλλο κοριτσάκι. Είναι περίπου 1 έτους. Στην αρχή τα 2 κορίτσια ήταν μια χαρά. Όμως, σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι η μεγάλη αρχίζει και τσιμπάει τη μικρή με αποτέλεσμα να τις έχει τραυματίσει λίγο το κεφαλάκι. Τι να κάνω; 
Να συμπληρώσω ότι έχω και 2 αρσενικά δίπλα, σε διαφορετικό κλουβί.
Ζητώ συγνώμη που τα είπα λίγο γρήγορα τα γεγονότα, αλλά δε προλαβαίνω αυτή τη στιγμή να αναλύσω περισσότερο. 
Σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με. Τι να κάνω τα 2 κοριτσάκια; Να τα χωρίσω ή να τις αφήσω μαζί;

----------


## Giorgekid

Να τα χωρισεις αμεσως....!!!!αν ειναι εφικτο να το βαλεις σε αλλο κλουβι η στο ιδιο αλλα με χωρισμα!

----------


## maria.lulu

Θα μπορέσουν στο μέλλον να ζήσουν μαζι ή θα τα έχω πάντοτε χώρια;
Δε θα στεναγχωριεται η μεγάλη που θα ειναι μόνη της;
Γιατί τα κανει όλα αυτά;
Πώς μπορω να βάλω χωρισμα σε απλό κλουβι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τα βάλεις σε ζευγάρια... αρσενικό με θηλυκό αρσενικό με θηλυκό ... !!

----------


## maria.lulu

> Να τα βάλεις σε ζευγάρια... αρσενικό με θηλυκό αρσενικό με θηλυκό ... !!


Τα αρσενικά είναι γύρω στα 3-4 χρόνια και είναι μαζί απο τότε που γεννήθηκαν. Θα δεχτουν τα αρσενικά τα κοριτσια;

Μπορεί τα κορίτσια να σκοτώσουν τα αγόρια;
Ποιο ειναι το φυσιολογικό κλουβι για ενα ζευγάρι;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση τα αγορια να στεναχωρηθουν αμα χωριστουν;

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είναι ανάγκη αν χωριστούν να απομονωθούν. Όχι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ... θα δεχτούν με μεγαλύτερη προθυμία τα θηλυκά ...  :winky: 
Τα κλουβιά μπορούν να είναι δίπλα.

Κατά την γνώμη μου, τουλάχιστον μία 60άρα για το ζευγάρι είναι αναγκαία. Μετά όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο το καλύτερο...  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Τι εννοείς 60αρα;

----------


## vasilis.a

καταρχην επρεπε το νεο πουλι να μπει σε καραντινα.τωρα οτι εγινε εγινε.το νεο μελος βαλτο καπου αναμεσα απο ολα τα αλλα πουλια ετσι ωστε να γνωριστει με ολα.βαλτο μονο του λιγες μερες.αν δεν θες αναπαραγωγες κλπ σε λιγες μερες βαλτο με το θηλυκο σου.το καλυτερο θα ηταν αν τα βγαζεις να πετουν ελευθερα στο δωματιο να τα αφησεις να πεταξουν μαζι να γνωριστουν σε ουδετερο εδαφος.μπορεις καλλιστα με τον ιδιο τροπο να το βαλεις και με καποιον αρσενικο και να φτιαξεις 2 ζευγαρακια οπως ειπε ο ευθυμης.ακομη και αν δεν θες αναπαραγωγες μπορεις να τα εχεις σε ζευγαρια.τα παπαγαλακια οταν γνωριστουν ζουν ανετα με ομοφυλλους τους

----------


## maria.lulu

> καταρχην επρεπε το νεο πουλι να μπει σε καραντινα.τωρα οτι εγινε εγινε.το νεο μελος βαλτο καπου αναμεσα απο ολα τα αλλα πουλια ετσι ωστε να γνωριστει με ολα.βαλτο μονο του λιγες μερες.αν δεν θες αναπαραγωγες κλπ σε λιγες μερες βαλτο με το θηλυκο σου.το καλυτερο θα ηταν αν τα βγαζεις να πετουν ελευθερα στο δωματιο να τα αφησεις να πεταξουν μαζι να γνωριστουν σε ουδετερο εδαφος.μπορεις καλλιστα με τον ιδιο τροπο να το βαλεις και με καποιον αρσενικο και να φτιαξεις 2 ζευγαρακια οπως ειπε ο ευθυμης.ακομη και αν δεν θες αναπαραγωγες μπορεις να τα εχεις σε ζευγαρια.τα παπαγαλακια οταν γνωριστουν ζουν ανετα με ομοφυλλους τους


Δε θέλω να τα ζευγαρώσω. Είχα προσπαθήσει παλαιότερα να τα αφήσω να πετάξουν ελεύθερα μέσα στο μπάνιο, αλλά μετά δε μπορούσα να τα πιάσω.

Μπορώ να καταλάβω αν τα θηλυκά παπαγαλάκια μου είναι όντως θηλυκά και δεν είναι ορμονικά άρρωστα αρσενικά;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν μας βάλεις φωτό των χαλινών τους ( στα ρουθούνια ) τότε ίσως να μπορέσουμε να σου πούμε!
Όταν λέω 60άρα, εννοώ ζευγαρώστρα...

----------


## maria.lulu



----------


## Efthimis98

Μαρία, έχω να κάνω αρκετές καλοπροαίρετες παρατηρήσεις, αφού πρώτα όμως απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου. 
Όλα τα πουλάκια είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες, δύο θηλυκά και δύο αρσενικά. 

Τα κλουβιά θέλουν καθάρισμα πιο συχνό. Είναι πολύ λερωμένα. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τα βγάλεις σε ένα δωμάτιο όλα, και να πλένεις τα κλουβιά τους και όλα τα σκεύη τους σε νερό με διαλυμένη χλωρίνη. 1 προς 10η αναλογία τους. Μετά θα τα αφήσεις να στεγνώσουν πολύ πολύ καλά, έπειτα από ξέβγαλμα με μπόλικο νερό.

Τα κλουβιά είναι πάρα πολύ μικρά για δύο μπατζάκια, τα οποία δεν έχουν χώρο να κινηθούν εκεί μέσα, θα σου πρότεινα να αγοράσεις είτε δύο τέτοιες 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες (i) και να τα χωρίσεις σε δύο ζευγαράκια αφού και από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η κατάσταση της μπλε θηλυκής, είτε να πάρεις μία 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα (ii) , να βάλεις χώρισμα και να τα έχεις χώρια, δύο από την μία δύο από την άλλη, πάλι όμως σε ζευγάρια. 

i)



ii)



Τώρα, όσον αφορά την διατροφή τους. Δες τι άλλο μπορείς να δώσεις από φρούτα-λαχανικά-χορταρικά στα παπαγαλάκια σου εκτός από σπόρους. Εκείνες τις κιτρινοκόκκινες βιταμίνες να τις πετάξεις. Μόνο κακό προκαλούν και είναι τσάμπα έξοδα. 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης**Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι**H διατροφή ενός budgie*Βάλε τους στις ζευγαρώστρες που θα έχουν χώρο -αν πάρεις- κανένα παιχνιδάκι να περνάν την ώρα τους. Κάνει καλό στην ψυχολογία του παπαγάλου... και όχι μόνο!
Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές μου... για να χαίρεσαι για πολύ καιρό ακόμη τα πουλάκια σου... !!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Καταρχάς τα πουλάκια τα καθαρίζω κάθε βδομάδα και τελευταία φορά που τα άλλαξα ήταν το Σάββατο...
Η 76αρα πόσο κοστίζει και που πουλάνε τέτοιες ζευγαρώστρες; Αν κατάλαβα καλά, στη 76αρα θα βάλω και τα 4 παπαγαλάκια , αλλά τα ζευγάρια θα έχουν χώρισμα ανάμεσα τους, σωστά;
Μπορείς να μου πεις λίγο τις διαστάσεις της 76αρας;

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαρία δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβές. Αυτό εννοώ με τις 76άρες ... !! Επειδή οι τιμές παίζουν θα σου πω ένα μέσω όρο, οι 76άρες κοστίζουν γύρω στα 25 - 30 ευρώ στα pet shops ενώ από το ίντερνετ μπορείς να τις βρεις και 20 ευρώ. Οι 60άρες σε pet shop κοστίζουν γύρω στα 20 με 25 το πολύ, ενώ στα e-shop διατίθενται από 16 έως και 20 ανά καιρούς.

Καλό είναι να πλένεις ολόκληρο το κλουβί. Το ένα θηλυκό τι έχει στο φτερό και είναι κόκκινο;
Επίσης, το φτέρωμα τους λόγω του μικρού κλουβιού και τις στενοχωρίας είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση. Βάλε τους μπανιερίτσα με φρέσκο χλιαρό νεράκι να περιποιηθούν και λίγο τον εαυτό τους!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

> Μαρία δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβές. Αυτό εννοώ με τις 76άρες ... !! Επειδή οι τιμές παίζουν θα σου πω ένα μέσω όρο, οι 76άρες κοστίζουν γύρω στα 25 - 30 ευρώ στα pet shops ενώ από το ίντερνετ μπορείς να τις βρεις και 20 ευρώ. Οι 60άρες σε pet shop κοστίζουν γύρω στα 20 με 25 το πολύ, ενώ στα e-shop διατίθενται από 16 έως και 20 ανά καιρούς.
> 
> Καλό είναι να πλένεις ολόκληρο το κλουβί. Το ένα θηλυκό τι έχει στο φτερό και είναι κόκκινο;
> Επίσης, το φτέρωμα τους λόγω του μικρού κλουβιού και τις στενοχωρίας είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση. Βάλε τους μπανιερίτσα με φρέσκο χλιαρό νεράκι να περιποιηθούν και λίγο τον εαυτό τους!!


Μπορείς να μου προτείνεις μερικές ζευγαρώστρες; 
Δε ξέρω τι έχει στο φτερό της... Ίσως λερώθηκε όταν τραυματίστηκε το αρσενικό. Γιατί θα μπορούσε να βάλει το νύχι του μέσα στο μάτι;
Το μικρό μαδήθηκε στη προσπάθεια να το πιάσει ο υπάλληλος του pet shop.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα, πόση ώρα έκανε να πιάσει ένα πουλάκι για να το μαδήσει όλο το κεφάλι. 
Δυστυχώς δεν επιτρέπεται από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Αλλά μπορείς να αναζητήσεις στο Google... θα σου βγάλει άπειρες σελίδες!!  :Happy:

----------


## lenia

καλησπέρα! Όμορφα πουλάκια! Να τα χαίρεσαι! 

θέλω να σου πω μόνο ότι αν αυτό που φαίνεται στα κάγκελα των κλουβιών είναι σκουριά τότε πρέπει επειγόντως να τα βάψεις με μή τοξικό χρώμα, ή να τους αλλάξεις κλουβιά.... 

συμφωνώ ότι όσο μεγαλύτερο το κλουβί τόσο το καλύτερο!!! 
αν δεν θέλεις να δώσεις πολλά χρήματα για μεγάλο κλουβί τότε φτιάξε ένα με κουνελόσυρμα, δεν κοστίζει πολύ και μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνη σου ή με την βοήθεια ενός φίλου. Πίστεψέ με δεν είναι δύσκολο. 
εγώ με τα δικά μου πουλάκια αυτό έκανα. 
τους έφτιαξα μεγάλα κλουβιά και έχουν πολύ χώρο για παιχνίδι για γνωριμία για φλερτ κτλ. Δεν πέφτει το ένα πάνω στο άλλο κι έτσι δεν υπάρχουν καυγάδες.. θα δεις πόσο πολύ θα χαίρονται και θα χαίρεσαι και εσύ μαζί τους!!!
Το κάθε κλουβί με διαστάσεις  60μήκος χ 60πλάτος χ 1,20ύψος μου κόστισε περίπου 25 ευρώ. 

Όσο για την τροφή τους, ξεκίνα να βάζεις, αν δεν το κάνεις ήδη, μαρουλάκι, ρίγανη-κλωναράκι φρέσκο, δυόσμο, κτλ και επέμενε ακόμα κι αν δεν το τρώνε στην αρχή. Κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσουν. Εμένα μου πήρε καιρό αλλά τώρα μόλις τους βάλω οτιδήποτε πράσινο το τσακίζουν! 

αυτά απο μένα! εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για σένα και τα πουλάκια σου!

----------


## maria.lulu

Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα δεχτούν οι γονείς να αγοράσουμε μια 76αρα, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να τους πίσω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσπάθησε για το καλό των πουλιών...!! Αλλιώς η επόμενη και πιο φθηνή λύση είναι αυτή που προτείνει Λένια παρά πάνω!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Τελικά θα αγοράσω την 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει, τι παιχνιδάκια να τους βάλω; Επίσης ποιος είναι κατάλληλος χώρο για να μπει το κλουβί;

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ερώτημα περί της θέσης του κλουβιού είναι τελείως δική σου. Ανάλογα με τον χώρο σου... !!  :Happy: 
Λοιπόν, παιχνίδια μπορείς να αγοράσεις είτε από το ίντερνετ είτε από πετ σοπ, να έχουν κουδουνάκια - τρελαίνονται, και μετά μπορείς να φτιάξεις εσύ εύκολα και οικονομικά, από απλά και ασφαλή υλικά που πίστεψε με θα τα καταευχαριστηθούν... !!  :winky: 

Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

----------


## maria.lulu

> Το ερώτημα περί της θέσης του κλουβιού είναι τελείως δική σου. Ανάλογα με τον χώρο σου... !! 
> Λοιπόν, παιχνίδια μπορείς να αγοράσεις είτε από το ίντερνετ είτε από πετ σοπ, να έχουν κουδουνάκια - τρελαίνονται, και μετά μπορείς να φτιάξεις εσύ εύκολα και οικονομικά, από απλά και ασφαλή υλικά που πίστεψε με θα τα καταευχαριστηθούν... !! 
> 
> Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.


Μπορώ να τα τοποθετήσω δίπλα στο παράθυρο; Πρέπει τα πρωινά να πέφτει πολύ ήλιος; Να βρίσκονται μακριά από τα άλλα ζώα (κουνέλια);

----------


## Efthimis98

Βεβαίως μπορείς... και αν τα έχεις έξω προστατευμένα από τα ρεύματα αέρος και τα αρπακτικά τότε θα ήταν καλύτερα!!  :Happy: 
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να είναι κοντά σε κουνέλια, απλά να είναι και τα δύο π.χ μαζί ελεύθερα στο δωμάτιο!!

----------


## maria.lulu

Δε τα βγάζω ποτέ έξω, γιατί μένουμε σε ισόγειο και στην αυλή μας παρελάζουν πάρα πολλές γάτες. Άμα τα έχω δίπλα στο παράθυρο, δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κρυώσουν και να αρρωστήσουν τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα; 

Να συμπληρώσω ότι τα κορίτσια δε τσακώνονται πια. Αν και μέχρι αύριο πιστεύω να έχει έρθει η ζευγαρώστρα.

Τελικά είναι σίγουρα θηλυκά;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι... είναι σίγουρα θηλυκά, και μάλιστα το ένα καρά πυρωμένο.. !! Ίσως να γίνει και επιθετικό, και να το προσέχεις!!  :Happy: 
Επίσης, δεν πρόκειται να κρυώσουν, μην ανησυχείς. 

Τα περιμένουμε σε φωτογραφία στην καινούργια ζευγαρώστρα!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Θα έχετε!

Και κάτι άλλο. Κουνίτσες να βάλω στο καινούργιο κλουβί; Έχω στα αγόρια μια από τις τετράγωνες και ο πράσινο έχει έρωτα με αυτή! Κάτι που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ανεβαίνει πάνω στη κούνια, βάζει το ένα φτερό μπροστά και κουνιέται! Δηλαδή κάνει κανονική κούνια!

Επίσης, προς μου προτείνετε να φτιάξω τα ζευγαράκια; Το καινούργιο παπαγαλάκι το μπλε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν, κούνιες παιχνίδια να τους τα βάλεις σε ένα σημείο, και να εξασφαλίσεις ότι στο υπόλοιπο μπορούν να φτερουγίσουν και να κάνουν μικρές πτήσεις. 
Τα ζευγαράκια, it is up to you!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Όπως κοίταζα το αρχείο του υπολογιστή μου, βρήκα κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τη παπαγαλίνα μου και το άλλο παπαγαλάκι που πέθανε. Επιπλέον θυμήθηκα και κάποια πράγματα που είχαν συμβεί παλιότερα. 
Τελικά το άλλο πρέπει να ήταν θηλυκό και όταν πέθανε δεν είχε τόσο έντονο μπλε. Επίσης το ράμφος του είχε γίνει πολύ ανοιχτό γαλάζιο. Στο κλουβί είχα βρει 2 φορές από 1 αβγό (σπασμένο) στο πάτο του κλουβιού. Αν και είχα δει τη κίτρινη να ζευγαρώνει με τον μπλε και αυτή να είναι από πάνω! Σίγουρα είναι θηλυκό;









*Σας ευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε μαζί μου και με βοηθήσατε να μάθω κάποια σπουδαία πράγματα για τα παπαγαλάκια!
Ελπίζω να μην σας κουράζω με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις που σας κάνω...*

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν μας κουράζεις, ίσα ίσα!!  :Happy: 
Εμένα μου φαίνονται και τα δύο θηλυκά πάλι, αυτό που έχεις τώρα και αυτό που πέθανε!! Είναι μία συμπεριφορά που συμβαίνει όταν υπάρχουν μόνο πουλιά του ίδιου φύλου στο κλουβί. Βέβαια, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ντε και καλά θα γίνει... απλά είναι πιθανό.

----------


## maria.lulu

Η ζευγαρώστρα ήρθε! Έβαλα το πράσινο αγοράκι με τη κίτρινη και τα δύο μπλε μαζί. Στην αρχή τα 2 αγοράκια είχαν πάει στα κάγκελα και κοιταζόντουσαν σαν να αναζητούσε το ένα το άλλο! Δεν τα έβγαλα φωτογραφία γιατί είναι λίγο αναστατωμένα. Δυσκολεύτηκα να τα πιάσω και όταν τα έπιασα, με δάγκωσαν πάρα πολλές φορές. Δεν είναι εξημερωμένα... 

Και κάτι άλλο. Σήμερα το μπλε αγοράκι ήταν φουσκωμένο και όλη την ώρα πήγαινε στο φαγητό. Δύο φορές έβαλε το κεφαλάκι του στα πούπουλα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, αλλά ξύπνησε μετά από λίγο. Είναι πολύ δραστήριος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι. Απλά αναστατώθηκαν πολύ λόγω της αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος. Συνήθως σε λίγες μέρες θα πάρουν τα πάνω τους... αν μπορέσεις βάλε μία φωτό από τις κουτσουλιές να είμαστε σίγουροι...  :winky:

----------


## vasilis.a

τα πουλια(και τα 4)τα εχεις στην ιδια ζευγαρωστρα πλεον??εβαλες χωρισμα??μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να τα βαλεις ολα μαζι  χωρις χωρισμα και να επιλεξουν μονα τους ταιρι??παντως σιγουρα αναστατωθηκαν οποτε για λιγες μερες αστα στην ησυχια τους μην τα ενοχλεις.

----------


## maria.lulu

> Μην αγχώνεσαι. Απλά αναστατώθηκαν πολύ λόγω της αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος. Συνήθως σε λίγες μέρες θα πάρουν τα πάνω τους... αν μπορέσεις βάλε μία φωτό από τις κουτσουλιές να είμαστε σίγουροι...


Σήμερα δεν είναι φουσκωμένος! Απλά μέσα στο κλουβί βρήκα κουτσιουλιές με λίγο κιτρινωπό υγρό όπως και κουτσουλιές χρώματος προς το καφέ. Να συμπληρώσω ότι τα πουλιά είχαν φάει "βιταμίνη σε μπισκοτάκια".




> τα πουλια(και τα 4)τα εχεις στην ιδια ζευγαρωστρα πλεον??εβαλες χωρισμα??μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να τα βαλεις ολα μαζι  χωρις χωρισμα και να επιλεξουν μονα τους ταιρι??παντως σιγουρα αναστατωθηκαν οποτε για λιγες μερες αστα στην ησυχια τους μην τα ενοχλεις.


Πως μπορώ να τα βάλω μαζί και τα τέσσερα; Δε θα έχω πατήθρες μετά...








Εδώ ψάχνει τον φίλο του.
Ο πράσινο με την κίτρινη εχτές έδινε κάποια φιλάκια, αλλά ταυτόχρονα ήθελα να πάει δίπλα στο άλλο κοριτσάκι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλορίζικο το κλουβί!! Τα πουλάκια σου φαίνεται να το κατευχαριστιούνται!!  :Happy: 


Μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που προτείνει ο Βασίλης, για να δεις πως θα τα πάνε. Αν τσακώνονται τότε βάζεις χώρισμα όπως είναι τώρα, αν όχι άφησε τα έτσι να επιλέξουν το ταίρι τους. Λοιπόν, όταν βγάλεις εντελώς το χώρισμα θα αφήσεις τρεις πατήθρες ξύλινες, στις δύο άκρες του κλουβιού, και μία στην μέση για να εκμεταλλεύονται όλο το χώρο όσο θα είναι ολόκληρη διαθέσιμη η ζευγαρώστρα. Έτσι θα γυμναστούν και λιγάκι, μιας και έχουν καιρό σε μικρά κλοβάκια...  :winky: 
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ...  α, και επίσης να μην ακουμπάνε οι ουρές στα κάγκελα να προσέχεις για να μην χαλάνε. Οι στραβές και απεριποίητες ουρές, όπως και να το κάνουμε χαλάνε αισθητικά!!  :Happy: 


Αν δεν χωράνε να μπούνε κατά πλάτος και να στηριχτούν ( όχι όπως είναι τώρα, αλλά αντίθετα... ), τότε βάλε τις πλάγια και σφήνωσε τις... δηλ. να σχηματίζουν τριγωνάκι με τα κάγκελα... !! Όπως το έχω στο ζεμπράκι και το μπατζάκι μου π.χ :







Δες, το δικό μου από διατροφή .. του δίνω* ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ*!! Είναι από το καλοκαίρι, το ράμφος είναι κόκκινο γιατί έτρωγε φράουλα πριν, και καταλαβαίνεις, έπεσε με τα μούτρα. Έκανε πόσες μέρες να φύγει!!  :Happy: 




Εδώ το ζεμπράκι τρώει γλιστρίδα, πάρα πολύ υγιεινή... και την λατρεύει, όταν βέβαια είναι η εποχή της... !!  :Happy: 



Σου έβαλα και κάποιες φωτό δειγματοληπτικά!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Τα πουλάκια σου είναι πολύ ωραία! Να σου ζήσουν!!!

Εδώ και μια βδομάδα τους δίνω λίγο μαρουλάκι και τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ! Δε τους ένωσα, γιατί φοβήθηκα μήπως η κίτρινη κυνηγήσει την μωβ. Ήδη την τσιμπάει και τις επιτίθεται όταν είναι κοντά της (στα κάγκελα).

Θα σας δείξω και μερικά βιντεάκια μου τράβηξα σήμερα.

----------


## maria.lulu

Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι παπαγαλοι μου να ζευγαρωσουν και να κανουν αυγό χωρίς να τους εχω βάλει φωλιά;
Επίσης, το πετ σοπ όπου ψωνιζω, μου είπε ότι η κίτρινη "βιταμίνη" είναι σκέτο αυγό και ότι πρέπει να την πάρω. Ισχύει αυτό που είπε;

----------


## lagreco69

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι παπαγαλοι μου να ζευγαρωσουν και να κανουν αυγό χωρίς να τους εχω βάλει φωλιά;
> Επίσης, το πετ σοπ όπου ψωνιζω, μου είπε ότι η κίτρινη "βιταμίνη" είναι σκέτο αυγό και ότι πρέπει να την πάρω. Ισχύει αυτό που είπε;


Καλησπερα! Μαρια. 

Παντα θα υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να σου γεννησει στον πατο .. ακομα και ασπορα αυγα. 

*Αυτην την κιτρινη βιταμινη κρατησε την μακρια απο την εκτροφη σου. 

Εαν θελει να την παρει ο pet shopας σπιτι του και να την τρωει αυτος για πρωινο, εφοσον ειναι "σκετο" αυγο.* 

Μακρια απο τετοια σκευασματα!!!! στικς, πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια, πολυχρωμες αυγοτροφες, κ.τ.λ μακρια. 

Δες εδω Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης. 

Και εδω για υγιεινες αυγοτροφες  Συνταγές αυγοτροφής.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Μην αγοράσεις ό,τι και να σου πει, θέλει να πουλήσει και να τα οικονομήσει. Άσε τον λέει... !!  :winky: 
Εγώ μία χαρά βλέπω τα πουλάκια, ειδικά το πράσινο ζευγαράκι είναι αγαπημένο και δεμένο. Το μπλε ζευγάρι φαίνεται να είναι αδιάφορο το ένα στο άλλο, μην σε ανησυχεί. Ίσα ίσα, αφού δεν θες και αυγά και τέτοια, αυτό θα βοηθήσει. 
Αν δεν θες να βλέπονται για να μην δαγκώνει το ένα το άλλο μέσα από τα κάγκελα, βάλεις ΑΝ έχει κάποιο χώρισμα που απαγορεύει την οπτική επαφή μέσω του χωρίσματος. Αν δεν έχεις τέτοιο, βάλε ένα χάρτινο χώρισμα ή κάτι πιο μόνιμο, θα βοηθήσει!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

> Καλησπερα! Μαρια. 
> 
> Παντα θα υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να σου γεννησει στον πατο .. ακομα και ασπορα αυγα. 
> 
> *Αυτην την κιτρινη βιταμινη κρατησε την μακρια απο την εκτροφη σου. 
> 
> Εαν θελει να την παρει ο pet shopας σπιτι του και να την τρωει αυτος για πρωινο, εφοσον ειναι "σκετο" αυγο.* 
> 
> Μακρια απο τετοια σκευασματα!!!! στικς, πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια, πολυχρωμες αυγοτροφες, κ.τ.λ μακρια. 
> ...


Δηλαδή ποια παπαγαλοτροφή είναι καλύτερη; Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι;
Κοίταζα τις συνταγές και μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον αυτή η αυγοτροφή: Αυγοτροφή Gardelius.
Κάθε πότε θα πρέπει να τους δίνω και πόσο θα πρέπει να τη κρατάω στο μπολάκι τους;
. 



> Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Μην αγοράσεις ό,τι και να σου πει, θέλει να πουλήσει και να τα οικονομήσει. Άσε τον λέει... !! 
> Εγώ μία χαρά βλέπω τα πουλάκια, ειδικά το πράσινο ζευγαράκι είναι αγαπημένο και δεμένο. Το μπλε ζευγάρι φαίνεται να είναι αδιάφορο το ένα στο άλλο, μην σε ανησυχεί. Ίσα ίσα, αφού δεν θες και αυγά και τέτοια, αυτό θα βοηθήσει. 
> Αν δεν θες να βλέπονται για να μην δαγκώνει το ένα το άλλο μέσα από τα κάγκελα, βάλεις ΑΝ έχει κάποιο χώρισμα που απαγορεύει την οπτική επαφή μέσω του χωρίσματος. Αν δεν έχεις τέτοιο, βάλε ένα χάρτινο χώρισμα ή κάτι πιο μόνιμο, θα βοηθήσει!!


Ο πράσινος παπαγάλος αγαπούσε τη κίτρινη παπαγαλίνα από τότε που ήταν σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά!
Μια μέρα είδα το μπλε ζευγάρι να φιλιέται (όχι όπως το πράσινο).

----------


## Efthimis98

Η αυγοτροφή του Ηλία είναι πάρα πολύ καλή, και εύκολη!!  :Happy:  Όλες οι αυγοτροφές που αναγράφονται εκεί, είναι υγιεινές και ασφαλή, αφού δημιουργήθηκαν από ανθρώπους με μεράκι, και αγάπη για τα φτερωτά τους, και πάνω από όλα με αγνά και φυσικά τις περισσότερες φορές αν όχι όλες υλικά!!  :winky: 
Επίσης, με διευκρίνιση του συγγραφέα της συγκεκριμένης αυγοτροφής, θα μπορούσες να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις το baking powder που αναφέρεται στην συνταγή. Αν θελήσεις να την κάνεις, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις ό,τι θέλεις όπου και αν έχεις πρόβλημα, είτε εδώ είτε στο θέμα της αυγοτροφής. Καλύτερα βέβαια εκεί για να είναι on topic...!!  :Happy: 
Μην αγχώνεσαι, με το καιρό θα μάθει το ένα το άλλο. Αφού δεν έχεις προβλήματα με καυγάδες προς το παρόν, τότε είσαι οκ. Πάντως στο βίντεο βλέπω το ένα από το μπλε ζευγάρι να ανασαίνει βαριά και πολύ γρήγορα. Μπορείς να μας βάλεις μία φωτό από κουτσουλιές;

----------


## maria.lulu

Ίσως να φοβήθηκε την ώρα που κατέβασα το κλουβί για να τα φωτογραφίσω. 
Επειδή είναι αργά και δεν έχω καλό φωτισμό για να τις φωτογραφίσω, βρήκα μια φωτογραφία στο ιντερνετ.

Κάπως έτσι είναι οι κουτσουλιές από τη μεριά των μπλε.



Ενώ των πράσινων είναι πιο υγρές.


Αυγό επιτρέπεται να φάνε;
Επίσης έχετε κάποια καλή παπαγαλοτροφή να μου προτείνετε; Τόσο καιρό τους αγοράζω χύμα από το πετ σοπ και πολλές φορές πιάνει σκόρους...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες εδώ : Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.

Για τις κουτσουλιές, περίμενε λίγο να το δει κάποιος γνώστης... αλλά εμένα μου φαίνονται φυσιολογικές!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

δεν εχουν κατι οι κουτσουλιες 


και επειδη δεν μπορει ο καθε πετσοπας να ψευδεται για να κονομησει 

να του ζητησεις την συσταση της κιτρινης ... << βιταμινης >> οπως αναγραφεται στη συσκευσια του τσουβαλιου που την εχει πριν την τοποθετησει στο δοχειο για πουλημα 

ετσι να ψαρωσει και λιγο να μην κανει τον εξυπνο ,να δουμε τι θα σου πει ....

----------


## maria.lulu

> Δες εδώ : Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.
> 
> Για τις κουτσουλιές, περίμενε λίγο να το δει κάποιος γνώστης... αλλά εμένα μου φαίνονται φυσιολογικές!!


Το είδα, αλλά δε κατάλαβα πιο είναι οικονομικό και καλύτερο για τα δικά μου...




> δεν εχουν κατι οι κουτσουλιες 
> 
> 
> και επειδη δεν μπορει ο καθε πετσοπας να ψευδεται για να κονομησει 
> 
> να του ζητησεις την συσταση της κιτρινης ... << βιταμινης >> οπως αναγραφεται στη συσκευσια του τσουβαλιου που την εχει πριν την τοποθετησει στο δοχειο για πουλημα 
> 
> ετσι να ψαρωσει και λιγο να μην κανει τον εξυπνο ,να δουμε τι θα σου πει ....


Θα το κάνω την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω!

----------


## maria.lulu

Στα παπαγαλάκια επιτρέπεται να του δώσω αυγό;

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείτε.... και επιβάλλεται τουλάχιστον μία με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα!!  :Happy: 
Θα τους βάζεις, μισό στα δύο από την μία πλευρά, και άλλο μισό στην άλλη!! Να τους αφήσεις και το τσόφλι, είναι πηγή ασβεστίου επίσης. Μην ανησυχήσεις αν δεν το φάνε με την πρώτη, ίσως να μην έχουν μάθει ότι είναι καλό. Με το καιρό θα το συνηθίσουν και θα τρώνε. Μόνο να θυμάσαι, μετά από 4 - 5 ώρες, τα αφαιρείς!!  :winky:

----------


## maria.lulu

Τους έβαλα αυγό εχτές και σήμερα, αλλά δε το άγγιξαν... Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να το φάνε;

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα μάθουν με τον καιρό !!
Δες εδώ :

*Τρόπος για να τρώνε τα πουλιά φρούτα, λαχανικά και κεχρί!*

----------


## e2014

μαρια μπραβο για τα πουλακια σου και μην ανησυχεις,θα φανε αυγο αργα η γρηγορα.... κι εμενα ετσι εκαναν,τις 2 - 3 πρωτες φορες ουτε που το ακουμπισαν,αλλα μετα αρχισαν να το τρωνε με μανια.... πηγαινα κντα και εκανα πως ετρωγα κι εγω,κι ετσι μετα απο λιγο αφου απομακρυνθηκα απο κοντα τους πλησιασαν και δοκιμασαν!!!!

----------


## maria.lulu

Καλησπέρα σας!
Τα παπαγαλάκια είναι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενα στο καινούργιο τους κλουβί. Μόνο που ο πράσινος έχει ερωτευτεί και τη μωβ. Συνέχεια πηγαίνουν στα κάγκελα και φιλιούνται, καθαρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον, κλπ. Το βλέπει η μπεζ και κάθετε ανάμεσά τους. Γενικά, τον πράσινο τον έχουν ερωτευτεί και οι 2 παπαγαλίνες!  Το μπλε ζευγάρι παραμένει αδιάφορο. Τη νύχτα κοιμούνται μακριά ο ένας από τον άλλον. 

Και κάτι άλλο, πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν η παπαγαλίνα μου έχει αυγό; Και αν έχει, τι πρέπει να κάνω;


Επίσης, όταν τους βάζω την αυγοτροφή, θα πρέπει να τους αφαιρώ το φαγητό;

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως όταν είναι να γεννήσουν φουσκώνει η περιοχή της αμάρας...!! Όχι, όταν τους βάζεις αυγοτροφή ΔΕΝ θα αφαιρείς τα σπόρια, ούτε ό,τι άλλο έχεις μέσα...!!
Μπορείς να κάνεις ανακατατάξεις με τα ζευγάρια, αλλά αφού δεν θέλεις αναπαραγωγή είσαι μία χαρά...!!  :winky:

----------


## xristakis

Οπωσδηποτε να τα χωρισεις..

----------

